# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  انتخاب یا تغییر رشته

## zarrindownload

سلام ذوستان این موضوع را برای این باز کردم که در مورد انتخاب رشته یا احیانا انتقالی از رشته دانشگاه بحث کنیم
مثلا در مورد دانشگاه ها چه چیز رو مهم میدونید؟
1 کیفیت دانشگاه
2 کیفیت خوابگاه و امکانات رفاهی
3 آب و هوای منطقه و دانشگاه
4 فرهنگ عموم شهر دانشگاه
5 دور بودن یا نزدیک بودن

بقیه رو هم خودتون اضافه کنید
به نظرم موضوع بسیار مهمی هست.

----------

